# Alarday goats from Saudi Arabia‏ ‏new pics



## Naef hajaya (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the ears!   They're sooo long! I also like the long coats - kinda like a hairy, longer-eared Nubian.


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree, I love the ears as well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Really? Now I see why they crop the ears.


----------



## pdpo222 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the ears and horns.   I also like the ones with more white, the almost gray ones.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm wondering if the long ears work like rabbit's ears in helping them to cool off? anyone?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Love the long hair...hate the long floppy ears.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 20, 2012)

I love the long ears and long hair.

However, in Oklahoma the long hair would be awful in summer.

I do not like the goats with the cut ears.  I don't think there is a nicer looking goat than a Nubian.

But that's just MY OPINION.

I'd love to see some of those goats upclose, but probably will never get to.

Must just be satisfied with good ole American Goats. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Brown Chicka Brown Cow (Nov 20, 2012)

Very pretty goats... Love the long hair and ears.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice goats. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful goats!  Yes I am thinking too that the ears are some type of heat diffuser!  Those poor goats would be miserable here in NE Ohio in the winter.. talk about ear freeze!  Not too mention no way of keeping those ears out of water buckets!!!


----------



## Bedste (Nov 22, 2012)

so pretty.......  Is the white / gray one older or just another color variety?  Beautiful goats


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 22, 2012)

Since they live in desert country, I am guessing the long hair isn't a problem for them in the heat.  THEY ARE GORGEOUS!


----------



## SillyChicken (Nov 30, 2012)

really pretty..... wouldn't do well in cold climates at all.   

(they need their hoofs trimmed!)


----------

